# Does anyone mop a turkey???



## bonedadddy (Nov 24, 2010)

Quick question...I am smoking one of the turkeys we are having for the big day tomorrow, and am about 1 1/2 hours into the smoke...my question (and I just totally spaced this off) do you use a mop for Turkey?

After brining for 24 hours (Used Tip's Slaughterhouse....Yummy!!!!!!) I applied olive oil to the bird...and rubbed with a Tuscan rub, based on Kosher Salt, Rosemary, Oregano, Sage, Garlic Powder and Black Pepper...I stuffed the cavity with an orange, grapefruit and lemon...one lemon went in the neck cavity too...

But never thought about the mop...so help me out guys, To Spritz or not To Spritz :-)

Thanks,

ps- I will post pics when all is said and done :-)


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 24, 2010)

I spritz my turkeys when I smoke them, I usually use a mix of apple juice and bourbon


----------



## bonedadddy (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome...that is what I was thinking too! Just need to run to the store, as my daughter drank the last of the apple juice last night...

Thanks


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 24, 2010)

Yea it definitely won't hurt to spritz it.


----------



## eman (Nov 24, 2010)

Kinda hard to spritz when it's submereged in 375° oil LOL.

 Yes you can spray while in the smoker.

orange juice and rum is another good one.


----------



## bonedadddy (Nov 24, 2010)

eman said:


> Kinda hard to spritz when it's submereged in 375° oil LOL.
> 
> Yes you can spray while in the smoker.
> 
> orange juice and rum is another good one.




Hahahha...that is great! I think I remember a thread on here a few years back where someone was going to Smoke the turkey for 2-3 hours and then finish in the Deep Fryer...or vice versa...cant remember!!!

But yes, I would imagine you wouldnt be happy with the spitting oil on your face after you spritzed...hehehehe

I chose to use a malt beverage called Jamaican Me Happy (yes, I know..foofy girly drink...but they are tasty)  mixed with a little apple juice...we will see how it turns out :-)


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 24, 2010)

I wouldn't spritz unless you are opening the smoker for some other reason..... remember you add approx. 10-15 minutes to your cook time every time you open your smoker. So open it 4-6 times and you can add an hour. Spritzing itself doesn't hurt, but the recovery time when you open your smoker can.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 24, 2010)

I personally don't mop but I do spritz from time to time. I thiink that the bird does alright with just a couple of spritzing. Mopping has lost it's luster I think.


----------



## tbakko (Nov 24, 2010)

BoneDadddy said:


> Awesome...that is what I was thinking too! Just need to run to the store, as my daughter drank the last of the apple juice last night...
> 
> Thanks


Right, daughter drank the apple juice. You gonna stick with that old story?


----------



## eman (Nov 24, 2010)

BoneDadddy said:


> eman said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda hard to spritz when it's submereged in 375° oil LOL.
> ...


A few of us are doing just that tomorrow. smoke for 2 - 3 hours and then fry I won't buy oil for 2 birds so i'm doing mine in the big easy oil less fryer.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Nov 24, 2010)

tbakko said:


> BoneDadddy said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome...that is what I was thinking too! Just need to run to the store, as my daughter drank the last of the apple juice last night...
> ...


Tbakko- I was laughing and thinking the same thing!


----------

